# Time for exhaust. Opinions?



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Alright guys. Once again I'm looking for opinions/advice. It's time for exhaust on my restoration project. I'm looking for opinions for the best sound for my 68 gto h.o. Car with r/a manifolds. I'm tryin to decide between pypes, flowmaster or magna flow. I have heard from numerous people pypes sound awesome but hang low. Let me know what u guys think.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It depends on the PYPES system. A friend installed one on his '65 and it's tucked up tight, fits perfectly, sounds great, and has no leaks. Personally, I give a big thumbs down to Flowmaster.....their systems are overly loud and tend to drone under the car. They sound wicked for the first day or two, but if you drive the car, they become obnoxious and tiresome in a hurry. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I have Pypes on my 65, Iam pleased with them, they fit very well and not too loud inside the car, but they do tend to blow the doors off of whatever is beside me


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I like this:




Expensive, but so cool...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I got the summit 2.5" pipes, perfect fit for half the price, running Magna-flow mufflers and they sound good with no drone and get throaty when you get into it.


----------



## GTO4MJB (Apr 12, 2010)

On my 1970 GTO with 455, etc., i went with H pipe, magnaflow mufflers and pipes out the back and then added resonators a short while later right next to the gas tank. They tucked in nice. I like the difference in sound. Not original but not like everyone else either.


----------

